# Thoroughbreds- Mr.Prospector line, love em or hate em?



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Mr. Prospector great grandson, he is by Signal Tap, by Fappiano to be specific. He can be a little tempermental and definitely lets you know what he likes or doesn't. However, know that we have a bond and I know how to ride him he is really good and I have found him to be really talented and athletic for the jumpers. 

So tell me about your Mr.Prospector tb's, what do you think of them, share some pictures!

Here is my guy


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, Ive got a relative of Mr Prospector as well (Hard Moonshine) He is 5 yrs old. I just got him about 8 weeks ago, he is so calm! you can do anything with him!! I am considering training him for western reining... never done it? thought it might be fun!


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh here are the pictures!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

My guy is really quiet as well, he has some left over quirks from the track but I can climb all over him and he tolerates me lol. Your guy is so cute!


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! I really enjoy riding him... I took riding lessons back in the day when I was young but trying to learn again.. Having alot of trouble posting on him.. cant feel the beat


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Many of the tbs I have ridden have big strides so can it be difficult to post to them if you are unfit lol. It just takes time to get used to his probably, my horse has an odd trot, he almost sucks you into the saddle so you really have to work to post. Once you get going again it'll be like second nature.


----------



## EasyintheSaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a Mr. Prospector great-granddaughter and she is the quietest thing I have ever met in my life!! She was a major failure on the race track though. And she has him on both sides!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Easyinthesaddle, she is so cute! This line seems to be built very big as well, she looks quite solid for a tb.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My horse Puck, aka Illustrious Kiss, has Mr. Prospector on the dam's side. He's about the most easy going TB I've ever known. He's extremely smart and very animated when we're jumping, but he's not remotely high strung. He looks more like his grand daddy Roberto. I always thought he got his personality from him.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oops, forgot his pic.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

MyboyPuck, Puck is adorable. Homer is very quiet as well, I always tell him he is the laziest tb I've ever met. He just has an attitude, which I think may have come from him being gelded at 6. Puck has the cutest face!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> MyboyPuck, Puck is adorable. Homer is very quiet as well, I always tell him he is the laziest tb I've ever met. He just has an attitude, which I think may have come from him being gelded at 6. Puck has the cutest face!


Thanks, I think he's adorable too. I love his curvy ears. If your horse is similar, maybe it is the Mr. Prospector side. What it your horse's registered name?


----------



## EasyintheSaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

Alcatraz - Thanks! I think she is gorgeous - but I'm a little biased! 

Yours is soooo cute with his knees! I see him being able to do some serious heights later! 

My horse (Abilene) is very big bodied - she is only 2 and already 15.3! Its why I was attracted to her though, I wanted a nice hunter type, and the possibility of a cross with a warmblood for a sport horse later! If she is as good with her knees as yours is I think I am in good shape! 

She ran under the name Shop and Return. She ran once and was dead last! Their loss, my big gain!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

MyBoyPuck: meet your horse's momma!










Moserwood Farms is close to me. I heard you say "Illustrious" and wondered if your horse was related to her. Her name is Illustrious Home (but I'm sure you knew that!)


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Loove Mr. Prospector lines. My last horse was a great-grand-daughter on her sire's side, as well as a Bold Ruler great-grand-daughter on her sire's side and great-great-grand-daughter on her dam's side. Built like a freaking tank. Everyone thought she was a QH or an Appendix. 




























Bred to be a sprinter but had to retire from racing when she chipped a bone. We shared a birthday. Registered name, Storm Splendor by Conte di Savoya out of Forwhatailesyou. Had to put her down a few years ago due to an incredibly severe case of colic, but she was wonderful.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Thanks, I think he's adorable too. I love his curvy ears. If your horse is similar, maybe it is the Mr. Prospector side. What it your horse's registered name?


My horses registered name is Safe Signal, he's got Mr. Prospector on top and bottom. 



EasyintheSaddle said:


> !
> 
> My horse (Abilene) is very big bodied - she is only 2 and already 15.3! Its why I was attracted to her though, I wanted a nice hunter type, and the possibility of a cross with a warmblood for a sport horse later! If she is as good with her knees as yours is I think I am in good shape!


Mine is very big bodies as well, everyone mistakes him for a wb, or a wb cross. I can't believe she is only 2?! I thought she was full grown, she is gonna be huge. My guy is very tight with his knees.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

my horses great-grandfather was Mr.Prospector and his grandfather was gone west.

He's very quiet and calm. He does love to jump, however and will get a bit excited, but never runny or out of control!

He's just turned four and he's 16.3hh. On the jumping pic here he's going over with a bit of gusto and i've lost my seat.


----------



## EasyintheSaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm loving this! It's so neat to see them all! It's so cute that they are all big and quiet- and seem to be good jumpers! Which makes me super excited because I haven't gotten to see what Abilene does over fences yet. I'm going to do the string test on her today to see how big she may end up!

Strange- our horses' faces look so similar!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> MyBoyPuck: meet your horse's momma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool. Guess that's where he got his cute curvy ears from! His dad was the same color as mom, so I guess his dark bay comes from his grand-daddy Roberto. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> That's so cool. Guess that's where he got his cute curvy ears from! His dad was the same color as mom, so I guess his dark bay comes from his grand-daddy Roberto. Thanks for posting that!


There's no way his sire could be chestnut, lol. If that was the case you'd have a chestnut horse, not a bay one. I looked up his pedigree on Pedigree Query to double check (Illustrious Kiss, right? Sire Kissin Kris?) and it had a picture of his sire who is definitely bay and there's also a note that he's homozygous bay, which would make it impossible for him to throw a chestnut foal. 

Either way, your boy is stunning.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Kissin Kris is a bay, just nowhere near as dark as Puck. Puck's a spitting image of Roberto. Every time I check a bloodline, it seems the color skips a generation. Just wish Puck had gotten daddy's beautiful sloping shoulders. His trot is like riding a jackhammer when he's not collected.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Knaagdier, who is your horse out of and by? His face is so similar to my guy and has almost the same leg markings. It's so interesting to see how similar all their faces are, adn that they are all built big and athletic. I love seeing all these guys!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Signal Tap looks like a BIG boy. He tall is he?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Duh, I meant Safe Signal.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

He's only 16.2, but he is wide, lol. Everyone thinks he is a warmblood, I have to show them his tatoo to prove it. Here is a bit of a better picture of him, shows his size a little more. I need some conformation shots of him.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Alcatrazjmpr he's out of Manaloj - who has been registered as the first TB as a warmblood stallion by the dutch warmblood society and is now only used to breed warmbloods! His grandfather is gone wet and his mother is Black princess

His full name is Baltic Sea

They do look quite similar don't they!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Oo an here is a better one of his face


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Its so funny they look so similar and aren't more closely related, his dam is I'sprettyfast by Hansel. Thats pretty awesome that that his sire is in the dutch warmblood stud now!


----------



## taylorswift13 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh. Wow! He's a beauty!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't know people had a preference for or against Mr. Prospector decendants. :/ You learn something new every day.

My guy has him way back in his pedigree. I don't know how much it affects him, but Vic is also from the Man O' War line and it carries through to War Admiral. I think that could have more to do with his quirkiness. Here he is:


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Jessabel, I've met a lot of Mr.Prospector lined horses that seem to be more athletic and have more attitude/competitive edge, I like that, some people don't. My guy goes back to the War Admiral, Man O'War line as well, he can be quirky lol. Vic looks quite big as well.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> Jessabel, I've met a lot of Mr.Prospector lined horses that seem to be more athletic and have more attitude/competitive edge, I like that, some people don't. My guy goes back to the War Admiral, Man O'War line as well, he can be quirky lol. Vic looks quite big as well.


I see.
My guy would be the exact opposite. :lol: He has the physical ability, but no desire to compete. And a bit of a coward... He's not that big, only 15.3. I guess he's a dud all the way around. XD


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Alcatrazjmpr said:


> Jessabel, I've met a lot of Mr.Prospector lined horses that seem to be more athletic and have more attitude/competitive edge, I like that, some people don't. My guy goes back to the War Admiral, Man O'War line as well, he can be quirky lol. Vic looks quite big as well.


Haha my mare totally had attitude. You could never tell when she was in heat because she was always testy! However she was a total trooper and loved going to shows! Came out of some Man O'War lines on her dam's side too.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

MyBoyPuck,

your horse and mine are very closely related! 

Her great grandsire is Roberto!

Red Hot Ransom Horse Pedigree

Her show name is Nancy Drew. Barn name is Demi


----------

